# Warning



## Buddy (Dec 9, 2004)

Mr. Parsons,
While you seem to see fit to contact me via PM I could not find a way to respond via same. Perhaps it is my error. As that is the case I cannot help but reply publically. You wrote:

<Your recent postings have been unacceptable by Martial Talk standards. You have been rude, insulting, inflammatory, and outright disrepectful. If a member is in error there are polite ways to approach the issue. If another member is a problem and is breaking one fo the rules and or guidelines then feel free to Report a post to teh Moderation Staff. That said, this PM is to inform you that not only have your posting practices and behavior been unacceptable, they will no longer be tolerated. You are on notice that continuation of this pattern will see you suspended if not banned from Martial Talk. I hope to see you as one of our postive members on this site.>

You indicated three different posts, two of which were my response to Blooming Lotus. My experience with her in the past on another board were such that I feel that she not only gives out erroneous infromation which might only succeed in damaging a newcomer to the internal arts but that she is...ingenuous about her experience and... adds an unhealthy (and one might say titilating) atmosphere. But, as was suggested, I merely put her on my ignore list, as was suggested. Why you decided further admonishment is required is beyond me. The other, I have no idea why you mentioned. Here is the quote you sent:

"I have said this elsewhere on this forum but what needs be remembered is that the way the body moves (shenfa) in IMA is very different than it moves in external styles. Obviously I don't know chica's teacher or training methods, but in my estimation it takes about three years to become relatively proficient in any martial endeavor. While to fully express actual internal boxing principles will take longer, that number seems right to be able to protect ones self."

I fail to see anything "rude, insulting, inflammatory, and outright disrepectful". I am somewhat accomplished in my area of study and have no real need to continue my stay here, so frankly you're threats of banishment are of little consequence to me. I came here, and I think if you read all my posts you would realize this, to bring a fresh outlook to the study of Chinese internal martial arts, to this forum. I will not other than speak the bare truth, however it may be perceived. If that is not needed, then so be it. I invite anyone to Empty Flower where I, on rare occasion, write. Elsewise I can be contacted privately for any purpose.
Buddy Tripp
Yizong Baguazhang
Lungmen School


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 10, 2004)

Mr. Tripp,

My Apologies you could not reply in kind via the PM system. I am not sure why this was an issue. My Box is not full and and others are able to reply to me with no problems. If you have any questions on such you could also try to send me an emial which is an option in my profile as well. I also have my phone number in numerous locations on this site as well. 

I apologize if you feel slighted or insulted. This forum has rules, and we try to follow them. As to why further action was taken; those posts were reported and a review of all 12 of your posts was made. I felt that the slang (* for English speaking *) term "Chica" was inappropriate as neither her nor you, have used Spanish as form of discourse on this site. One could easily have said "This Person's" in the same place. I and others found it rude and insulting and derogatory, towards women and towards Hispanics.

As to other sites, bringing in problems from other sites, is not welcome here. Positive posts, such as the other 9 posts you made, are welcome. As to the person in question, time will prove this person out, either way, no matter what yours or mine own perceptions or beliefs are.


My e-mail is RichParsonsJr@Yahoo.Com
My Phone Number is 248-467-9454

You may use either of these to contact me, if you think further discourse is required. I look forward to more positve posts from you and everyone of our members on this site.

Rich Parsons
Martial Talk
Super Moderator


----------



## j_m (Dec 10, 2004)

Super Moderator Parsons wrote to Buddy:



> I apologize if you feel slighted or insulted. This forum has rules, and we try to follow them. As to why further action was taken; those posts were reported and a review of all 12 of your posts was made. I felt that the slang (* for English speaking *) term "Chica" was inappropriate as neither her nor you, have used Spanish as form of discourse on this site. One could easily have said "This Person's" in the same place. I and others found it rude and insulting and derogatory, towards women and towards Hispanics.


 
I just think it should be noted that when Buddy wrote "chica" he was referring to the person who began that particular thread... whose user name *IS* "chi-ca".  Buddy was just addressing this person by thier *name*.  It should be obvious to anyone who was actually reading that thread that this was the case and there was absolutely no insult intended in any measure.

It is not my place to tell anyone how they should run thier forum so I will leave it at that.  But I did feel that someone other than the accused was in error.


Thank you,



jm


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 10, 2004)

Actually when I read what was written by Buddy, I thought he was referring to "Chica" the person on this board and not the spanish word for "girl".  TW


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 10, 2004)

Behavior that is acceptable elsewhere, is not always accepted here. When we consider suspensions or bannings, we do so seriously, based on what we can see.

 In this instance, a feud from several other forums washed up on our shores, and began to polute. I have forced myself to read through those other forums, where this particular fued rages over hundreds of posts, non-stop arguments, insults, shots, threats and more. Several other members of our staff and the Steering Board also subjected themselves to that mess. 

 In an examiniation here of the in-thread interaction, an examination of the rep-system, as well as member complaints action was taken. Based on the responses and reactions to that action, further action was taken.


 Simply put, don't bring your arguments and feuds and wars here.


----------



## chi-ca (Dec 10, 2004)

Just for the record, I knew Buddy was referring to me in his post and -- hyphen or not-- no offense was taken.  Also for the record, I am a girl.
Chi-ca


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 10, 2004)

Simply put, the suspension was not because of one incident neither was it isolated. 

Thanks for your concerns, it simple went further than this one action.

7sm


----------

